# Oberhasli goat milk?



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

I read in one place online, and cant find it now, that Oberhasli milk tastes more like cows milk and less goaty than most.??? 

can anyone confirm this for me? 

Thinking of getting a couple, but struggling because i've always wanted Nubians, but this is a great opportunity for me to get into goats at a good price and then go on from there.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

And how far away from your does does the buck need to be kept to prevent off flavored milk?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't think you'd be disappointed with Nubian milk.

We don't keep a buck. When we borrowed one for breeding, we didn't have any problems with bucky milk.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

Rose, you're probably right. I just love nubians, always have... I just cant find one reasonably priced in my area.... heck I cant find one UNreasonably priced in my area. (sigh)

I do have a couple of leads to follow and I may have to wait a bit to get them, but dh is on the fence here too... he agrees its a good deal and he knows I want goats, but we have other priorities to tend to right now financially and though we could certainly make it work, I know he'd be happier if I didnt force the issue. (sigh) I was so excited when he started coming around on this....but I know he'll feel very honored if I decline on his behalf.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

yes, it's less goaty.

BUT I've been pleased with ALL goats milk for the most part...

Nubian is generally higher in butterfat...


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Now now, lets not use the term "goaty"! Different species have their different tastes; cow is different than goat which is different than rabbit..... etc "Goaty" has such a negative connotation! 

I've never tried Oberhasli milk, but for the record I have heard that it tastes similar to cows milk. However, I've also heard that lots of people cant tell the difference between any breed of goats milk and cow milk....... I personally can, but both are good. :shrug:

What breeds have you tried? Nubian milk is good! I'll bet if you havent tried it yet you'll like it!


----------



## Chinook (Mar 9, 2008)

In my experiance (which doesn't include Oberhasi goats) Saanen milk tastes very close to cows milk as well.

When we first had our buck the pen wasn't ready for him yet so he spent quite awhile living with our two does. While he was living with them I never noticed an off-flavor in the milk, though I've heard it's possible. Our buck doesn't usually smell very much though either.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I have both (Ober and Ober/Nube) - I do prefer the Oberhaslis milk and think its is less goaty than most. Our Nube/Ober doe's milk isn't goaty but it is definitely more fatty, which I don't care for. However, it makes great cheese. 

I love the Nube mix but she is one loud girl!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are Oberhasli goats available in your area?


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Remember, only untill a few years ago Obers were not around. They are still just Alpines in my book so really no diffence can be seen by me. Truly any goat with a low butter fat should taste some what like cows milk IMO.


----------

